# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی شماره 53 باحضور "seyed..yousefi "

## Fawzi

*سلام به همگی 
ب تاپیک شوک الکتریکی به اعضا ،خوش آمدید *_*



53 مین شوک الکتریکی رو تقدیم میکنیم به سید حامی پیازها
**@seyed..yousefi
*



به سوالات زیر پاسخ بدین :

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :

18.ی نصیحت :

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ainz

> *سلام به همگی 
> ب تاپیک شوک الکتریکی به اعضا ،خوش آمدید *_*
> 
> 
> 
> 53 مین شوک الکتریکی رو تقدیم میکنیم به سید حامی پیازها
> **@seyed..yousefi
> *
> 
> ...



نفر اول  :Yahoo (4): 
با عرض معذرت اگه بد شد : )

----------


## Zero_Horizon

@seyed..yousefi
سلام به داداش کوچیکه 

*1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟*
قد و وزن و مدل موهاش رو میدونم ولی تاحالا عکس خودش رو ندیدم... قد نسبتا بلند و لاغر و موهای فر
*
 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟*
توی دوران ما به کوچولو و جوون ترین عضو انجمن معروف بود ، فکر کنم از حدود 15 سالگیش عضو شد
همه دوسش دارن و با اخلاقه و چهارچوب های عقاید خودش رو داره که باعث میشه بتونه حدودی که مدنظرش هست رو توی ارتباطاتش حفظ کنه تا چالش های احتمالی به حداقل برسن

*3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟*
 صمیمی ترین رو نمیدونم این رو خودش باید بگه
من که خودم دوسش دارم و یکی از صمیمی ترین دوستام توی انجمنه
*
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟اینجا بگو* 
تاحالا بین مون چیزی پیش نیومده که حرف خاصی توی دلم بمونه که نگفته باشم
دوست دارم هردوتامون از این فضا کم رنگ بشیم ... دلایلش بماند

*6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟*
 سید کم پست میذاره 
ولی رفیق پایه ای هست چندباری که تاپیک زدم همراهی کرده
توی بخش عمومی بیشتر پست میذاره که اغلب همه پست هاش رو میخونم و قشنگن 

*7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟*
 پسر جلف و پر سروصدایی نیست از اونایی که هرکاری بکنن برای جلب توجه
تقریبا مثل خودم... سعی میکنه با همه درحد مناسبش خوب باشه و به چالش نخوره.
احتمالا تعداد کمی ، ولی همون تعداد کم اغلب عمیق باشن و رفیق پایه 

*8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟*
 تیکه کلامش که دیگه انحصاری شد و رفت توی تاریخچه انجمن "هعب دا"

*9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟* 
میبرمش رستوران ، گیم نت ، پیاده روی توی جاده هایی که دوسشون دارم و همزمان غرق در گپ زدن شدن...

*10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !*
 چیزی به ذهنم نمیرسه الان ، درحال حاضر چیزی ذهنمو مشغول نکرده

*11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟*
 من یه صوت اذان خاص بود که بچگی هام میشنیدم کلی آرومم میکرد حالم رو خوب میکرد ولی هیچ وقت نتونستم پیداش کنم
یاد اون

*12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟*
 برخلاف خیلی ها ، درمورد سید تاحالا خلافش ثابت نشده که بخوام بگم بهش اعتماد ندارم

*13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!*
 حس میکنم عقایدی که داره رو سعی کنه داخل جو و فضای انجمن حاکم کنه شاید هم از یسری جنبه ها محدودیت هایی روهم اضافه کنه

*14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟*
 صادق و رکه ، تلاشگر ، بی حاشیه ، احترام میذاره به حقوق بقیه ، مودب (اه گفته بودی دوتا راستی...)
شاید مثل خودم زندگی رو بیش از چیزی که باید سخت میگیره و خودش رو اذیت میکنه

*15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_**
 من توی این دو سه سال حضورم ، تقریبا با خیلی از بچه ها از همون روز اول عضویتشون آشنا شدم و خود بچه ها بهم پیام دادن یا ازم سوال پرسیدن و...
سید هم همون روزای اول عضویتش باهاش آشنا شدم و فکر کنم اولین بار داخل تاپیک زیرونامه باهم حرف زدیم و کم کم دوست شدیم... اون اوایل خیلی رسمی تر بود باهام الان رفیق شدیم

*17. ی ارزو واسش کن :*
 سلامتی و موفقیت و حال خوب و آرامش

*18.ی نصیحت :*
 به قلبت بیشتر و بهتر از گذشته گوش بده...
به خودت گوش بده ، آدما این روزا از خودشون فرار میکنن از خیلی چیزا فرار میکنن و نمیخوان مواجه بشن...
به خودت گوش بده...
با خودت رفیق باش ، هواش رو داشته باش ، بهش سخت نگیر ، دردهاش رو بشنو سرزنشش نکن ، بهش کمک کن بهتر بشه قوی تر بشه ...

*19. بهش یه هدیه بده :*
 درمورد هرموضوعی که خواستی بهم بگو تا یه تاپیک به افتخار خودت درموردش بنویسم و تقدیمت کنم

*20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :*
برام دعا کن رفیق...

----------


## HUNDRED

*1: با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
موهای فر لاغر همقده خودمه اگه دوسه سانتشو بزنیم

2تو سایت چقدر محبوبه؟:
والا نمیدونم فقط مثه اینکه جوون ترین محسوب میشه و طبق گفته خودش از چهارده سالگی اینجاست پس شاید جزو محبوباست

3 به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش اینجا کیه؟:
طبق چیزی که تا الان دیدم فک کنم زیرو باشه

4حرفی هست که تو دلت باشه و بهش نگفتی؟ اینجا بگو:
حرفی ندارم

5به نظرت رو کی کراشه؟:
نمیدونم

6چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن؟:
تلاش کردنش توی درس و ورزش خوبه(امیدوارم درست گفته باشم طبق معمول معلوماتم راجع به بقیه صفره)

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟:
هرکسی که تا شعاع یک متریش هست 
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟:
هعب دا واقعاً هعب

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟:
دوچرخه سواری 

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !:
نه کلاً تا مجبور نشم راجع به بقیه کنجکاوی نمیکنم و سوالی نمیپرسم

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟:
یاد کسی یا چیزی نمیندازه فقط هروقت میبینمش یه حال ندارم بلند یا هعب دا تو ذهنم میاد

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟:
نمیدونم 

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!:
با شخصیتش آشنا نیستم نمیدونم


14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
ادمه مثبت و پرتلاشیه
چیز بدی نمیدونم

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*:
توی تاپیک پاتوق رفیق های پایه دیدمش و هیچی 

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
ندارم
داشتمم نمیکردم 

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
انشاالله که از خوبای این دنیا و اون دنیا باشه


18.ی نصیحت :
یکی باید خودمو نصیحت کنه

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
متاسفانه نمیدونم چی باید بدم

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :
موفقیتش*

----------


## seyed..yousefi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ainz


نفر اول 
با عرض معذرت اگه بد شد : )


ممنون که نوشتی خواهر 

آره زودرنجم خیلی 
ولی کینه ای هرگز
حتی خواهرم که هیچوقت ازم تعریف نمیکنه میگه تو هرچی باشی کینه ای نیستی 

آره کتاب میدوست
کتاب بده بزنیم 

منم به عنوان هدیه شیک نسکافه میدم 
*

----------


## seyed..yousefi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Z3R0


@seyed..yousefi
سلام به داداش کوچیکه 

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
قد و وزن و مدل موهاش رو میدونم ولی تاحالا عکس خودش رو ندیدم... قد نسبتا بلند و لاغر و موهای فر

 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
توی دوران ما به کوچولو و جوون ترین عضو انجمن معروف بود ، فکر کنم از حدود 15 سالگیش عضو شد
همه دوسش دارن و با اخلاقه و چهارچوب های عقاید خودش رو داره که باعث میشه بتونه حدودی که مدنظرش هست رو توی ارتباطاتش حفظ کنه تا چالش های احتمالی به حداقل برسن

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
ازهمه بیشتر با تو احساس صمیمیت میکنم زیرو 

صمیمی ترین رو نمیدونم این رو خودش باید بگه
من که خودم دوسش دارم و یکی از صمیمی ترین دوستام توی انجمنه

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟اینجا بگو 
تاحالا بین مون چیزی پیش نیومده که حرف خاصی توی دلم بمونه که نگفته باشم
دوست دارم هردوتامون از این فضا کم رنگ بشیم ... دلایلش بماند

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
 سید کم پست میذاره 
ولی رفیق پایه ای هست چندباری که تاپیک زدم همراهی کرده
توی بخش عمومی بیشتر پست میذاره که اغلب همه پست هاش رو میخونم و قشنگن 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
 پسر جلف و پر سروصدایی نیست از اونایی که هرکاری بکنن برای جلب توجه
تقریبا مثل خودم... سعی میکنه با همه درحد مناسبش خوب باشه و به چالش نخوره.
احتمالا تعداد کمی ، ولی همون تعداد کم اغلب عمیق باشن و رفیق پایه 

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
 تیکه کلامش که دیگه انحصاری شد و رفت توی تاریخچه انجمن "هعب دا"

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟ 
میبرمش رستوران ، گیم نت ، پیاده روی توی جاده هایی که دوسشون دارم و همزمان غرق در گپ زدن شدن...

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
 چیزی به ذهنم نمیرسه الان ، درحال حاضر چیزی ذهنمو مشغول نکرده

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
 من یه صوت اذان خاص بود که بچگی هام میشنیدم کلی آرومم میکرد حالم رو خوب میکرد ولی هیچ وقت نتونستم پیداش کنم
یاد اون

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
 برخلاف خیلی ها ، درمورد سید تاحالا خلافش ثابت نشده که بخوام بگم بهش اعتماد ندارم

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
 حس میکنم عقایدی که داره رو سعی کنه داخل جو و فضای انجمن حاکم کنه شاید هم از یسری جنبه ها محدودیت هایی روهم اضافه کنه

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
 صادق و رکه ، تلاشگر ، بی حاشیه ، احترام میذاره به حقوق بقیه ، مودب (اه گفته بودی دوتا راستی...)
شاید مثل خودم زندگی رو بیش از چیزی که باید سخت میگیره و خودش رو اذیت میکنه

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
 من توی این دو سه سال حضورم ، تقریبا با خیلی از بچه ها از همون روز اول عضویتشون آشنا شدم و خود بچه ها بهم پیام دادن یا ازم سوال پرسیدن و...
سید هم همون روزای اول عضویتش باهاش آشنا شدم و فکر کنم اولین بار داخل تاپیک زیرونامه باهم حرف زدیم و کم کم دوست شدیم... اون اوایل خیلی رسمی تر بود باهام الان رفیق شدیم

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
 سلامتی و موفقیت و حال خوب و آرامش

18.ی نصیحت :
 به قلبت بیشتر و بهتر از گذشته گوش بده...
به خودت گوش بده ، آدما این روزا از خودشون فرار میکنن از خیلی چیزا فرار میکنن و نمیخوان مواجه بشن...
به خودت گوش بده...
با خودت رفیق باش ، هواش رو داشته باش ، بهش سخت نگیر ، دردهاش رو بشنو سرزنشش نکن ، بهش کمک کن بهتر بشه قوی تر بشه ...

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
 درمورد هرموضوعی که خواستی بهم بگو تا یه تاپیک به افتخار خودت درموردش بنویسم و تقدیمت کنم

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :
برام دعا کن رفیق...


ممنون داداش

خیلی عجیبه که اینقدر منو میشناسی حقیقتا 

ممنون از نصیحتت...همیشه حرفات برام با ارزشن و سعی میکنم بهشون عمل کنم

اینم بدون
برای تو و سه چهار نفر دیگه تو انجمن خیلی دعا میکنم...واقعا میگم

در مورد تاپیکم، بعدا به ذهنم اومد بهت میگم 


در مورد صمیمی ترین هم توی نقل قول رو نگاه کن
*

----------


## ainz

> *
> 
> ممنون که نوشتی خواهر 
> 
> آره زودرنجم خیلی 
> ولی کینه ای هرگز
> حتی خواهرم که هیچوقت ازم تعریف نمیکنه میگه تو هرچی باشی کینه ای نیستی 
> 
> آره کتاب میدوست
> ...


خواهش میشه  :Yahoo (4): 
عهه پس اشتباه حدس زدم شاید یکم منظورم این بود که یادت میمونه

اره شیک نسکافه رو قول دادی باید بدی :Yahoo (4): 

کتابم الکترونیکی میدم حتما قولشو دادم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## seyed..yousefi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط sunLIGHT


1: با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
موهای فر لاغر همقده خودمه اگه دوسه سانتشو بزنیم

2تو سایت چقدر محبوبه؟:
والا نمیدونم فقط مثه اینکه جوون ترین محسوب میشه و طبق گفته خودش از چهارده سالگی اینجاست پس شاید جزو محبوباست

3 به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش اینجا کیه؟:
طبق چیزی که تا الان دیدم فک کنم زیرو باشه

4حرفی هست که تو دلت باشه و بهش نگفتی؟ اینجا بگو:
حرفی ندارم

5به نظرت رو کی کراشه؟:
نمیدونم

6چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن؟:
تلاش کردنش توی درس و ورزش خوبه(امیدوارم درست گفته باشم طبق معمول معلوماتم راجع به بقیه صفره)

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟:
هرکسی که تا شعاع یک متریش هست 
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟:
هعب دا واقعاً هعب

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟:
دوچرخه سواری 

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !:
نه کلاً تا مجبور نشم راجع به بقیه کنجکاوی نمیکنم و سوالی نمیپرسم

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟:
یاد کسی یا چیزی نمیندازه فقط هروقت میبینمش یه حال ندارم بلند یا هعب دا تو ذهنم میاد

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟:
نمیدونم 

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!:
با شخصیتش آشنا نیستم نمیدونم


14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
ادمه مثبت و پرتلاشیه
چیز بدی نمیدونم

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*:
توی تاپیک پاتوق رفیق های پایه دیدمش و هیچی 

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
ندارم
داشتمم نمیکردم 

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
انشاالله که از خوبای این دنیا و اون دنیا باشه


18.ی نصیحت :
یکی باید خودمو نصیحت کنه

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
متاسفانه نمیدونم چی باید بدم

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :
موفقیتش


ممنون ازت 


همینکه همینقدرم منو میشناسی خیلیه 

انشاالله خودتونم همیشه سلامت و شاد باشین
*

----------


## _Joseph_

*1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
فقط میدونم موهاش فره
2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
برای من که محبوبه و برای بقیه هم فک کنم محبوب باشه .
3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
من و زیرو
4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
نه والا هر چی باشه گفتم بهش رک و راست
5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟
 من
6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
89.64 درصد
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
21 نفر
8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
کلام طلایی و چند منظوره  هعب دا که ترکها میدونن ینی چی
9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
گیم نت و خیابان خیام
10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
اسمش رو نمیدونم هنوز
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
شخصیتش منو یاد یکی از هم خدمتی هام میندازه
12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
تا حدود خیلی زیاد و بالاتر از استاندارد 
13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
کارای خوبی انجام نمیده
14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
اخلاق خوباش : خیلی با ادب / خیلی متین و خوشرو 
اخلاق بد ندیدم ازش 
یکم به نظرم خجالتی میاد که خوب اخلاق بدی نیست 
15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
خودش نمیدونه ولی با اونیکی سید اشتباه میگرفتمش هی
16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
آتو ندارم
17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
آروز میکنم به آرزوش برسه / ایهام خاصی تو جمله ام بود
18.ی نصیحت :
ورزش کن
19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
ماچ
20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :
ماچ ماچ
مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه 
*

----------


## seyed..yousefi

> *1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
> فقط میدونم موهاش فره
> 2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
> برای من که محبوبه و برای بقیه هم فک کنم محبوب باشه .
> 3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
> من و زیرو
> 4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
> نه والا هر چی باشه گفتم بهش رک و راست
> 5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟
> ...


*ممنون برادر 

طبق محاسبات من شما درصدشو اشتباه درآوردی
89.65 درصد از پستام مفیده فی الواقع 

آره آره
نمیدونم چرا ولی ترکا خیلیاشون همون اول میفهمن هعب دا یعنی چی :/

گیم نت خوبه
ولی قبلا هم گفتم خیام نمیام
فسق و و فجور فراوونه 

اسمم محمد مهدیه

سلامت باشی
*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *ممنون برادر 
> 
> طبق محاسبات من شما درصدشو اشتباه درآوردی
> 89.65 درصد از پستام مفیده فی الواقع 
> 
> آره آره
> نمیدونم چرا ولی ترکا خیلیاشون همون اول میفهمن هعب دا یعنی چی :/
> 
> گیم نت خوبه
> ...


*ماشین حسابم رو باید عوض کنم پس*  :Yahoo (117): 
*خیام هم نمیشه رفت ینی؟؟ اینقدر وضعش بد شده؟؟ خیامم خیام قدیم پس . هعب داا 
خوشحال شدم محمد مهدی*

----------


## seyed..yousefi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Joseph_


ماشین حسابم رو باید عوض کنم پس 
خیام هم نمیشه رفت ینی؟؟ اینقدر وضعش بد شده؟؟ خیامم خیام قدیم پس . هعب داا 
خوشحال شدم محمد مهدی



حدودا یکی دوماه پیش رفتم خیام جنوبی کاری داشتم

پر لات و لوت بود...سرمو انداخته بود پایین از ترس 
*

----------


## seyed..yousefi

> *1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
> 
> فرفریه. قد متوسط. من دوس دارم همه ی بچه هارو ببینم ولی از اونجایی که حتی دوستای پسرش ندیدنش احساس میکنم تو نشون دادن خودش یه ذره چغر و بد بدنه*
> **
> *
> وگرنه که تو هدیه میگفتم پروفی چیزی  تو تل بزاره. همه مستفیض شن*
> *
> 
> *
> ...


*

ممنون که نوشتی 

اولا که : 
*
*گفتم که روی خوبت از من چرا نهان است* 


*گفتا تو خود حجابی ورنه رخم عیان است 

دوما : هرگز پروف نمیذارم 

سوما : آره جیگرکی میدوست

چهارما: آهنگ هرگز 
*

----------


## mohammadmahdi82

سلام و درود بر سید عزیز. خوبی داداشم؟

 @seyed..yousefi


1-با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
متاسفانه عکسی ندیدم از آقا سید عزیز و فقط یه بار گفته بود که قدش 174(اگه اشتباه نکنم) هست که خب میتونم بگم تقریبا هم قدیم. همین رو میتونم بگم فقط :Yahoo (4):  البته تصور کردن رو بخوام بگم، احساس میکنم نه چاق باشه و نه لاغر. قدش هم که خودش گفته. مو رو هم که آقامحمدحسین عزیز گفتن که فر هستش. 


2-تو سایت چه‏‌قدر محبوبه؟
به نظرم خیلی. 


3-به نظرت صمیمی‌ترین دوستش اینجا کیه؟ 
به نظرم آقامحمدحسین ولی خب باز برای دقت عمل، خود آقاسید بگن بهتره.


4-حرفی هست که تو دلت باشه و بهش نگفتی؟ اینجا بگو:
بهش هم گفتم قبلا ولی اینجا هم میگم. ان‌شاءالله خیلی خیلی زود موفقیتتو ببینم تو کنکور مشتی. تبریکشم بگم. اون رشته‌محلی که به صلاحته رو بیاری به امیدخدا.


5-به نظرت رو کی کراشه؟
کراش باندیکوت؟! :Yahoo (4): (الحق و الانصاف بازی خوبی بود، مخصوصا یه مود ماشینی داشت که عالی بود :Yahoo (4): ) 
فکر نمیکنم کسی باشه.


6-چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن؟
حقیقتا من هر چی پست از آقا سید دیدم، همشون حداقل برچسب"خوب" رو میگرفتن. مفید و جذابش رو میتونم بگم بالغ بر 90 درصد.

7-به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه؛ 30 دقیقه اول چند نفر جذبش میشن؟
حدود 12 نفر(به شدت بستگی به جمع هم داره به نظرم ولی خب میانگینش رو گفتم.)

8-تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه؟
قطعا "هعب دا". قطعا. بدون هیچ شکی :Yahoo (4): 

9-اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری، کجا میری؟
کتابخونه، گیم‌نت و مهمتر از همه، اردو جهادی :Yahoo (4): (جدی گفتم.)

10-. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
نه واقعا. اگه سوالی باشه میپرسم دیگه.

11-شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یاد شخص خاصی نمیندازه، شخصیت خاص و به شدت جذابی داره. دمشم گرمه. 

12-چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
خیلی زیاد.خیلی.

13-به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن، چه کارایی انجام میده؟
نمیتونم دقیق بگم چه کارایی ولی قطعا تغییراتی که میده، مثبت خواهند بود.

14-دو تا از اخلاقای خوب و دو تا از اخلاقای بدشو بگو:
اخلاقای خوب: صداقت(حسم میگه)، مشتی بودن، اخلاق مدار بودن
بد: ندیدم تا بدین لحظه :Yahoo (4): 

 15-اولین خاطره‌ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن:
حقیقتا روند آشناییم با آقا سید تدریجی بود و یادم نیست دقیقا اولین خاطره کی و چطور میشه. فقط یادمه که اوایل فکر میکردم سنش یکی دو سال بیشتره.

16-یه آتو ازش رو کن:
سید و آتو؟ :Yahoo (4):  اصلا میشه؟ نداریم که چنین چیزی :Yahoo (4): 

17-یه آرزو واسش کن:
ان‌شاءالله در کنار خونواده محترم، سلامت، شاد، رو به رشد و موفق باشی و رشته محل مدنظرتو بیاری داداشم. 

18-یه نصیحت: 
در حد نصیحت کردن نبوده و نیستم و نخواهم بود، ولی فقط یه تجربه میگم. خوب درساتو بخون و سحرخیز بودنت رو هم حفظ کن(میدونم که هر دو تاش رو چه با گفتن و چه با نگفتن من به خوبی انجام میدی مرد)

19-بهش یه هدیه بده:
نمیدونم چی میتونه باشه، ایده‌ای ندارم. سیدجان اگه خودت ایده‌ای داری بگو :Yahoo (4): 

20-ازش یه هدیه بخواه:
بله، اینجا ایده‌های زیادی دارم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): ) :Yahoo (4): ) :Yahoo (4): ) بعد قبولیت، وقتی که فرصت کردی؛ خبرشو بهم بده. قول؟

موفق باشی سید جان. دمتم گرم.

----------


## mohammadmahdi82

سلام و درود بر سید عزیز. خوبی داداشم؟

 @seyed..yousefi


1-با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
متاسفانه عکسی ندیدم از آقا سید عزیز و فقط یه بار گفته بود که قدش 174(اگه اشتباه نکنم) هست که خب میتونم بگم تقریبا هم قدیم. همین رو میتونم بگم فقط :Yahoo (4):  البته تصور کردن رو بخوام بگم، احساس میکنم نه چاق باشه و نه لاغر. قدش هم که خودش گفته. مو رو هم که آقامحمدحسین عزیز گفتن که فر هستش. 


2-تو سایت چه‏‌قدر محبوبه؟
به نظرم خیلی. 


3-به نظرت صمیمی‌ترین دوستش اینجا کیه؟ 
به نظرم آقامحمدحسین ولی خب باز برای دقت عمل، خود آقاسید بگن بهتره.


4-حرفی هست که تو دلت باشه و بهش نگفتی؟ اینجا بگو:
بهش هم گفتم قبلا ولی اینجا هم میگم. ان‌شاءالله خیلی خیلی زود موفقیتتو ببینم تو کنکور مشتی. تبریکشم بگم. اون رشته‌محلی که به صلاحته رو بیاری به امیدخدا.


5-به نظرت رو کی کراشه؟
کراش باندیکوت؟! :Yahoo (4): (الحق و الانصاف بازی خوبی بود، مخصوصا یه مود ماشینی داشت که عالی بود :Yahoo (4): ) 
فکر نمیکنم کسی باشه.


6-چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن؟
حقیقتا من هر چی پست از آقا سید دیدم، همشون حداقل برچسب"خوب" رو میگرفتن. مفید و جذابش رو میتونم بگم بالغ بر 90 درصد.

7-به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه؛ 30 دقیقه اول چند نفر جذبش میشن؟
حدود 12 نفر(به شدت بستگی به جمع هم داره به نظرم ولی خب میانگینش رو گفتم.)

8-تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه؟
قطعا "هعب دا". قطعا. بدون هیچ شکی :Yahoo (4): 

9-اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری، کجا میری؟
کتابخونه، گیم‌نت و مهمتر از همه، اردو جهادی :Yahoo (4): (جدی گفتم.)

10-. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
نه واقعا. اگه سوالی باشه میپرسم دیگه.

11-شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یاد شخص خاصی نمیندازه، شخصیت خاص و به شدت جذابی داره. دمشم گرمه. 

12-چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
خیلی زیاد.خیلی.

13-به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن، چه کارایی انجام میده؟
نمیتونم دقیق بگم چه کارایی ولی قطعا تغییراتی که میده، مثبت خواهند بود.

14-دو تا از اخلاقای خوب و دو تا از اخلاقای بدشو بگو:
اخلاقای خوب: صداقت(حسم میگه)، مشتی بودن، اخلاق مدار بودن
بد: ندیدم تا بدین لحظه :Yahoo (4): 

 15-اولین خاطره‌ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن:
حقیقتا روند آشناییم با آقا سید تدریجی بود و یادم نیست دقیقا اولین خاطره کی و چطور میشه. فقط یادمه که اوایل فکر میکردم سنش یکی دو سال بیشتره.

16-یه آتو ازش رو کن:
سید و آتو؟ :Yahoo (4):  اصلا میشه؟ نداریم که چنین چیزی :Yahoo (4): 

17-یه آرزو واسش کن:
ان‌شاءالله در کنار خونواده محترم، سلامت، شاد، رو به رشد و موفق باشی و رشته محل مدنظرتو بیاری داداشم. 

18-یه نصیحت: 
در حد نصیحت کردن نبوده و نیستم و نخواهم بود، ولی فقط یه تجربه میگم. خوب درساتو بخون و سحرخیز بودنت رو هم حفظ کن(میدونم که هر دو تاش رو چه با گفتن و چه با نگفتن من به خوبی انجام میدی مرد)

19-بهش یه هدیه بده:
نمیدونم چی میتونه باشه، ایده‌ای ندارم. سیدجان اگه خودت ایده‌ای داری بگو :Yahoo (4): 

20-ازش یه هدیه بخواه:
بله، اینجا ایده‌های زیادی دارم :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  بعد قبولیت، وقتی که فرصت کردی؛ خبرشو بهم بده. قول؟

موفق باشی سید جان. دمتم گرم.

----------


## Carolin

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟ 
پوست سفید موهای فراحتمالا بور  قد بلند و اینا . ریشُ اینام که نداره

  2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟ 
  محبوبه

  3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
  به زبون ریاضی - 0 -

  4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
  قانون پایستگی سید تو انجمن برقراره . سید از شمارش معکوسی به شمارش معکوس دیگری نقل مکان میکنه :Yahoo (76): 

  5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟
  خودم  :Yahoo (56): 

  6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
  کمتر از 100 درصد (به چی فکر میکنی و احساساتاش برای من مفیدن)

  7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
  بستگی داره چه جمعی . توی جمعایی که من فکرشونو میکنم توی 20 دیقه ی اول 30 نفر دفعش میشن چون به طالبان بازی تمایل داره :Yahoo (56): 

  8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
हाब दा(اگه کسی گفت این چیه؟ :Yahoo (20): )

  9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
  با دوستام میبرمش یکی از کافی شاپای اطراف تجریش تفلد بگیریم حسابی گناه کنه

  10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
  تعداد خداحافظیای سید بیشتره یا عدد آواگادرو ؟ :Yahoo (65): 

  11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
 عه بسیجیز مَن

  12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
  خیلی

  13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
  خانوما رو بن میکنه :Yahoo (117): 

  14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
  خوب: اهل حاشیه نیست. تلاش میکنه |||| بد: تو تمام تاپیکای حاشیه ایی بطور بی طرف  با سیس  خداحافظی حضور داره

  15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
  داشتم با یکی بحث میکردم یه دفه اومد گفت باتوجه بمسائل پیش آمده از انجمن خداحافظی میکنم  :Yahoo (4): 

  16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
  زرنگ تر از اونه که آتو بده

  17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
  انشالله پزشکی تهرانُ بیاره

  18.ی نصیحت :
  واقعا نیاز به نصیحت من نداره

  19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
  دوباره یکی از عکسای خودمو میذارم آوتار

  20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :
  آواتاری که میذارمُ ببینه خووب؟ :Yahoo (76): 

  مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه : خواهش میکنم فازیِ عزیزم :Yahoo (11):

----------


## seyed..yousefi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohammadmahdi82


سلام و درود بر سید عزیز. خوبی داداشم؟

 @seyed..yousefi


1-با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
متاسفانه عکسی ندیدم از آقا سید عزیز و فقط یه بار گفته بود که قدش 174(اگه اشتباه نکنم) هست که خب میتونم بگم تقریبا هم قدیم. همین رو میتونم بگم فقط البته تصور کردن رو بخوام بگم، احساس میکنم نه چاق باشه و نه لاغر. قدش هم که خودش گفته. مو رو هم که آقامحمدحسین عزیز گفتن که فر هستش. 


2-تو سایت چه‏‌قدر محبوبه؟
به نظرم خیلی. 


3-به نظرت صمیمی‌ترین دوستش اینجا کیه؟ 
به نظرم آقامحمدحسین ولی خب باز برای دقت عمل، خود آقاسید بگن بهتره.


4-حرفی هست که تو دلت باشه و بهش نگفتی؟ اینجا بگو:
بهش هم گفتم قبلا ولی اینجا هم میگم. ان‌شاءالله خیلی خیلی زود موفقیتتو ببینم تو کنکور مشتی. تبریکشم بگم. اون رشته‌محلی که به صلاحته رو بیاری به امیدخدا.


5-به نظرت رو کی کراشه؟
کراش باندیکوت؟!(الحق و الانصاف بازی خوبی بود، مخصوصا یه مود ماشینی داشت که عالی بود) 
فکر نمیکنم کسی باشه.


6-چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن؟
حقیقتا من هر چی پست از آقا سید دیدم، همشون حداقل برچسب"خوب" رو میگرفتن. مفید و جذابش رو میتونم بگم بالغ بر 90 درصد.

7-به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه؛ 30 دقیقه اول چند نفر جذبش میشن؟
حدود 12 نفر(به شدت بستگی به جمع هم داره به نظرم ولی خب میانگینش رو گفتم.)

8-تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه؟
قطعا "هعب دا". قطعا. بدون هیچ شکی

9-اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری، کجا میری؟
کتابخونه، گیم‌نت و مهمتر از همه، اردو جهادی(جدی گفتم.)

10-. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
نه واقعا. اگه سوالی باشه میپرسم دیگه.

11-شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
یاد شخص خاصی نمیندازه، شخصیت خاص و به شدت جذابی داره. دمشم گرمه. 

12-چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
خیلی زیاد.خیلی.

13-به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن، چه کارایی انجام میده؟
نمیتونم دقیق بگم چه کارایی ولی قطعا تغییراتی که میده، مثبت خواهند بود.

14-دو تا از اخلاقای خوب و دو تا از اخلاقای بدشو بگو:
اخلاقای خوب: صداقت(حسم میگه)، مشتی بودن، اخلاق مدار بودن
بد: ندیدم تا بدین لحظه

 15-اولین خاطره‌ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن:
حقیقتا روند آشناییم با آقا سید تدریجی بود و یادم نیست دقیقا اولین خاطره کی و چطور میشه. فقط یادمه که اوایل فکر میکردم سنش یکی دو سال بیشتره.

16-یه آتو ازش رو کن:
سید و آتو؟ اصلا میشه؟ نداریم که چنین چیزی

17-یه آرزو واسش کن:
ان‌شاءالله در کنار خونواده محترم، سلامت، شاد، رو به رشد و موفق باشی و رشته محل مدنظرتو بیاری داداشم. 

18-یه نصیحت: 
در حد نصیحت کردن نبوده و نیستم و نخواهم بود، ولی فقط یه تجربه میگم. خوب درساتو بخون و سحرخیز بودنت رو هم حفظ کن(میدونم که هر دو تاش رو چه با گفتن و چه با نگفتن من به خوبی انجام میدی مرد)

19-بهش یه هدیه بده:
نمیدونم چی میتونه باشه، ایده‌ای ندارم. سیدجان اگه خودت ایده‌ای داری بگو

20-ازش یه هدیه بخواه:
بله، اینجا ایده‌های زیادی دارم))) بعد قبولیت، وقتی که فرصت کردی؛ خبرشو بهم بده. قول؟

موفق باشی سید جان. دمتم گرم.



دمت گرم داداش 

بله بله...رو کراش بندیکوت کراشم...لامصب پر از خاطرس برام  میرفتیم خونه همسایه دونفری میزدیم

به به اردو جهادی 

یه چیزم اینکه : داداش هدیه میخوای بدی چیکار؟ وجود رفیقی مثل تو خودش یه هدیه س

سلامت باشی داداش گلم
*

----------


## seyed..yousefi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Carolin


1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟ 
پوست سفید موهای فراحتمالا بور  قد بلند و اینا . ریشُ اینام که نداره

  2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟ 
  محبوبه

  3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
  به زبون ریاضی - 0 -

  4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
  قانون پایستگی سید تو انجمن برقراره . سید از شمارش معکوسی به شمارش معکوس دیگری نقل مکان میکنه

  5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟
  خودم 

  6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
  کمتر از 100 درصد (به چی فکر میکنی و احساساتاش برای من مفیدن)

  7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
  بستگی داره چه جمعی . توی جمعایی که من فکرشونو میکنم توی 20 دیقه ی اول 30 نفر دفعش میشن چون به طالبان بازی تمایل داره

  8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
हाब दा(اگه کسی گفت این چیه؟)

  9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
  با دوستام میبرمش یکی از کافی شاپای اطراف تجریش تفلد بگیریم حسابی گناه کنه

  10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
  تعداد خداحافظیای سید بیشتره یا عدد آواگادرو ؟

  11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
 عه بسیجیز مَن

  12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
  خیلی

  13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
  خانوما رو بن میکنه

  14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
  خوب: اهل حاشیه نیست. تلاش میکنه |||| بد: تو تمام تاپیکای حاشیه ایی بطور بی طرف  با سیس  خداحافظی حضور داره

  15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
  داشتم با یکی بحث میکردم یه دفه اومد گفت باتوجه بمسائل پیش آمده از انجمن خداحافظی میکنم 

  16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
  زرنگ تر از اونه که آتو بده

  17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
  انشالله پزشکی تهرانُ بیاره

  18.ی نصیحت :
  واقعا نیاز به نصیحت من نداره

  19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
  دوباره یکی از عکسای خودمو میذارم آوتار

  20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :
  آواتاری که میذارمُ ببینه خووب؟

  مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه : خواهش میکنم فازیِ عزیزم



ممنون که نوشتی

1.بابا من جنسیت زده نیستم 

2.یکی گفت پارسال : کسی که واقعا میخواد بره، نمیاد خداحافظی کنه... 

3.پروفایلتم نمی بینم 

4.عددآووگادرو کیلو چند؟
*

----------


## mohammadmahdi82

> *
> 
> 
> دمت گرم داداش 
> 
> بله بله...رو کراش بندیکوت کراشم...لامصب پر از خاطرس برام  میرفتیم خونه همسایه دونفری میزدیم
> 
> به به اردو جهادی 
> 
> ...


 :Yahoo (4): 

دمتم گرم داداش. خیلی لطف کردی. ممنون

----------


## Rubiker

*با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟*
قبلنا چون سنش از همه کوچکتر بود مثل جا کلیدی تصورش می کردم :Yahoo (4):  نمیدنم چرا

*تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟*
به نظرم بین دوستاش محبوبه و بین کسایی که برخورد کمی باش داشتند محترم و مودب هست

*به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟*
فک کنم محمد حسین

*حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو*
نه حرفی نیست ولی بخاطر اون جا کلیدی حلال کن سید :Yahoo (117): 
*
به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟* 
چه اهمیتی داره
*
چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟*
من بیشتر تو بحث عمومی دیدمش. ان شالله موفق میشه و میاد تجاربشو تو بخش درسی هم میگه

*به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟*
فکر کنم آدم معمولیه. ما آدمای معمولی کسی جذبمون نمیشه

*تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟*
فک کنم تیکه کلام نوشتاریش هعب دا باشه. 

*اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟*
عرضم حضورتون خیام :Yahoo (100): ... نه چیزه....میریم مارمیشو یا دره قاسملو

*سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس* !
ندارم

*شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟*
کوچوک امراه (امراه کوچولو). تو ترکیه یه خواننده هست امراه. از اون اولش به کوچوک امراه معروف بود. سید هم همینه. الان شاید سنش از خیلی از کاربرای فروم بالاتره ولی از نظر من همون سید کوچولو یا بالاجا سید هست

*چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟*
فک کنم دوستاش بهش اعتماد کامل دارن

*به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟*!
به گمانم انجمنو نابود می کنه. نمیدونم :Yahoo (4): 

*دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟*
اخلاق خوب: مودب و باشخصیت
اخلاق بد ازش ندیدم

*اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_**
اتفاق خاصی نبود و فقط  وقتی متوجه شدم ارومیه ای هست گفتم 3 سال اونجا درس خوندم

*یه آتو ازش رو کن :*
ندارم

*ی ارزو واسش کن* :
امیدوارم امسال بهترین نتیجه براش رقم بخوره

*ی نصیحت* :
سید پسر خوبیه  حقیقتش نصیحتی لاقل از طرف من نیاز نداره

*بهش یه هدیه بده** :*
برات دعا می کنم بالاجا سید :Yahoo (8): 

*ازش یه هدیه بخواه* :
برام دعا کن سید جان


موفق باشی بالاجا سیید (سید کوچولو)

----------


## seyed..yousefi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Rubiker


با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
قبلنا چون سنش از همه کوچکتر بود مثل جا کلیدی تصورش می کردم نمیدنم چرا

تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟
به نظرم بین دوستاش محبوبه و بین کسایی که برخورد کمی باش داشتند محترم و مودب هست

به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
فک کنم محمد حسین

حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
نه حرفی نیست ولی بخاطر اون جا کلیدی حلال کن سید

به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
چه اهمیتی داره

چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
من بیشتر تو بحث عمومی دیدمش. ان شالله موفق میشه و میاد تجاربشو تو بخش درسی هم میگه

به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
فکر کنم آدم معمولیه. ما آدمای معمولی کسی جذبمون نمیشه

تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
فک کنم تیکه کلام نوشتاریش هعب دا باشه. 

اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
عرضم حضورتون خیام... نه چیزه....میریم مارمیشو یا دره قاسملو

سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
ندارم

شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
کوچوک امراه (امراه کوچولو). تو ترکیه یه خواننده هست امراه. از اون اولش به کوچوک امراه معروف بود. سید هم همینه. الان شاید سنش از خیلی از کاربرای فروم بالاتره ولی از نظر من همون سید کوچولو یا بالاجا سید هست

چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
فک کنم دوستاش بهش اعتماد کامل دارن

به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
به گمانم انجمنو نابود می کنه. نمیدونم

دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
اخلاق خوب: مودب و باشخصیت
اخلاق بد ازش ندیدم

اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
اتفاق خاصی نبود و فقط  وقتی متوجه شدم ارومیه ای هست گفتم 3 سال اونجا درس خوندم

یه آتو ازش رو کن :
ندارم

ی ارزو واسش کن :
امیدوارم امسال بهترین نتیجه براش رقم بخوره

ی نصیحت :
سید پسر خوبیه  حقیقتش نصیحتی لاقل از طرف من نیاز نداره

بهش یه هدیه بده :
برات دعا می کنم بالاجا سید

ازش یه هدیه بخواه :
برام دعا کن سید جان


موفق باشی بالاجا سیید (سید کوچولو)



سلام حسین آقا
ممنون که نوشتی

به به میبینم که مثل خودم اهل طبیعت هستین 
مارمیشو و دره قاسملو واقعا زیبان

انشاالله همیشه سلامت و شاد باشین*

----------

